# how to start iiimf-server



## yim (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi all, I am looking for how to start iiimf-server for japanese input. I have check google but seems lack of document about it. Any one can guide me ? Thanks !


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 22, 2009)

Is there a script for it in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/? Then you will probably need something like iiimd_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf and a command like [cmd=]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/iiimd start[/cmd].


----------



## yim (Sep 23, 2009)

So I add iiimd_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf, I don't see which services started by this , and I have installed the ports iiimf-le-freewnn too, but I don't know how to or any config need for japanese input ...

Could you help in more detail ? Thanks !


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 23, 2009)

Again:

Is there a script for it in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/? Look in that script to find out which "enable" line is needed in /etc/rc.conf. Mine was just a guess based on the port's file list.


----------



## pbd (Sep 23, 2009)

There is startup script /usr/local/etc/rc.d/iiimd. It requires iiimd_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf and then you can start it: [cmd=]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/iiimd start[/cmd].

Sample configuration files are in /usr/local/etc/iiimd/.

But I don't know any details how to configure and use it.


----------

